# ?????????????Boom



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DC# 0306 ???? ???? ????
I've never Bombed Ya B4.
Enjoy. PS C U Soon....


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> DC# 0306 ???? ???? ????
> I've never Bombed Ya B4.
> Enjoy. PS C U Soon....


ha, i love the mystery...right down to the DC. go git em.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> DC# 0306 ???? ???? ????
> *I've never Bombed Ya B4.*
> Enjoy. PS C U Soon....


That significantly shortens the list of possible targets. Get after it!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Booker is at it again! Go get em bro!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gettem Booker


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

This is INDEED a mystery!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder who it is going to be? You didn't leave too many clues for us to do any detective work with.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Run for cover!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> I wonder who it is going to be? You didn't leave too many clues for us to do any detective work with.


Yeah I did


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds personal! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Sounds personal! :ss


Hey u just asked 4another clue: OK here it is- He asked 4it. Key works He asked 4it


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


>


:r :fu C U tomorrow.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh Bookers bombs are huge !!!

Go Get'em Booker.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Oh Bookers bombs are huge !!!
> 
> Go Get'em Booker.


Not this1 Im just giving him what he asked4. The next1 will b tho. im hitting 6 people:gn


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> im hitting 6 people:gn


O CRAP :tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

OOOoo Some one is gonna GET IT:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

6.....Booker you've gone MAD:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> 6.....Booker you've gone MAD:r


Not mad. It's going to be4a nice group of BOTL, Lets just say they looked out 4me a while back and now im saying thx u. But that upcoming next week. But for now??????????????????


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Tear them up Booker!! :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Tear them up Booker!! :gn


Hey r u still going over 2JR's today if so what time?:ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Booker is on the loose, run for cover!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Booker is on the loose, run for cover!


Hey your not allowed to post on this thread??? (dang im not a mod, i cant say that) GM RI


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey r u still going over 2JR's today if so what time?:ss


Yeah i still am. Not sure what time i am going yet.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Yeah i still am. Not sure what time i am going yet.


Ok ill shot u my cell back channel, (dont let BW get it) call me when you know, ill c what im doing. I have to get some stuff for my bomb next week.:gn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok ill shot u my cell back channel, (dont let BW get it) call me when you know, ill c what im doing. I have to get some stuff for my bomb next week.:gn


I have your "red phone" number...I am good with that


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok ill shot u my cell back channel, (dont let BW get it) call me when you know, ill c what im doing. I have to get some stuff for my bomb next week.:gn


Sounds good. I was think around 1.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Sounds good. I was think around 1.


Ok let me get my sorry azz up and get it together...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I have your "red phone" number...I am good with that


HUHHH I wasnt talking about u BW  D)u cant hear that:tg


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok let me get my sorry azz up and get it together...


Yeah me too. I'll get there around 1 then or shortly after.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Yeah me too. I'll get there around 1 then or shortly after.


after 4me, im still draggin from lastnite:al


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I can do whatever. You give me a time and I'll be there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> I can do whatever. You give me a time and I'll be there.


1is good, ill b rolling up right after that. (or 2p) no later than 3p.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1is good, ill b rolling up right after that. (or 2p) no later than 3p.


Ok Player  I might b there i might not.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Ok Player  I might b there i might not.


Now your talking my talk, C U around 1p.:tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Now your talking my talk, C U around 1p.:tu


Alright Bro I'll be there. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Alright Bro I'll be there. :tu


ok make it 2p4me


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

This thread is like a poor man's version of Wheel of Fortune...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> This thread is like a poor man's version of Wheel of Fortune...


I am poor:ss


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah me too. After i bought 4 tins of pipe tobacco and a couple of Bookers favorite cigars to try.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> This thread is like a poor man's version of Wheel of Fortune...


Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel.:ss


o


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll take an "O". For "O $h!t, Bookers on the prowl!! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I'll take an "O". For "O $h!t, Bookers on the prowl!! :r


I buy a "I" for I'll be bombing big time next week.:gn Next


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I buy a "I" for I'll be bombing big time next week.:gn Next


Looks like old detroit has thrown out a dudddd.... where is it.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Looks like old detroit has thrown out a dudddd.... where is it.


your not looking for this, obi wan, are you??

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77499


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> your not looking for this, obi wan, are you??
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77499


how did ya sneak that1n on me. enjoy (;


----------

